# New York Sheriff's Sergeant Kills Himself On-Duty



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*THOMAS J. PROHASKA *
_Buffalo News _










A Niagara County Sheriff's Department patrol sergeant shot himself to death in an office in the Niagara County Jail about 5 p.m. Friday, sheriff's officials said.

Sgt. Jeffrey J. Juron, 35, died instantly from a single gunshot wound to the head. Sheriff Thomas A. Beilein said Juron had gone to a supervisor's office shared by captains and sergeants, apparently to do some paperwork.

Beilein said, "The people who heard the shot equated it to someone being mad at the pop machine. There were indications at the scene that Jeff tried to muffle the shot."

Beilein said that the body was not discovered for several minutes after the shot was heard. He said that communications officers could not find Juron and went looking for him, finding him dead in the office.

Beilein said Juron had been active in raising funds for "Catch a Falling Star," the Sheriff's Department employee assistance program.

Beilein said, "We all struggle for answers at times like this. He was a very popular officer."

Juron was married with two children and lived in Niagara Falls. He had joined the Sheriff's Department in 1991.

Beilein said Juron was not one of three sergeants slated to be demoted because of 2006 budget county cuts.

e-mail: [email protected]


----------

